# Cool water Dithers



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Shortly I will be getting some Autraloheros oblongus. They will be kept in an unheated tank. my room temperature year round varies from about 62-68 winter and 70-80 in summer.

Is there an region specific dither fish that can withstand the colder temps? Maybe somthing in the 3-4" max size? Are Rainbows from SA?

Thanks....Bill


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Buenos Aires tetras are from Argentina and should be ok with those temperatures. You can try looking for tetras from Argentina and Uruguay on fishbase.

I have some 'oblongus' too and should probably get some dither fish for them because they are kind of shy.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Rainbows are from Australia and Papua New Guinea.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Even though not regional specific, I'd use White Cloud Mountain Minnows since I know they can handle the cooling period, and are rather pretty as well.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

The Buenos Aires should work out well.

Thanks....Bill


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

I kept Aphyocharax rathbuni and Aphyocharax anisitsi at the temp of 64 for over 6 months before the temp went up. They still showed the red coloration so they might handle the 62 short term.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Goodeids are another good choice...cool tolerant...able to take care of themselves...and a live food source.

I also agree with bloodfins and buenos aires tetras.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I was thinking along the same lines as dogowar, when my Gymnos go in the pond this summer I want to ad some Zoognoteca tequilla, although the Buenos Aires tetras would be more geographically correct.








My friend Mike uses the BA tetras as dithers for his tuba


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Aphyocharax rathbuni and Aphyocharax anisitsi are also geographical correct and aren't fin nibbling fish like the Buenos Aires tetras.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I've had bloodfins (anisitsi) nibble fins before ...


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

> I've had bloodfins (anisitsi) nibble fins before


 You do?! Hmm,...thats new to me and never heard that before of the anisitsi! The BA tetra's are famous becouse of their fin nibbling qualities :wink:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Most deffinately!! Along with black skirts and silvertips. But sadly my anisitsi had fallen suit as well, granted with slow moving fish like angels and gouramis.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I wouldnt think they would nip at some 5" Cichlids, would they.

Serpae Tetras look cool too.

Maybe I will keep the tank at like 70* so all should be OK.

Thanks...Bill


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I know they are from Asia but these Odesa Barbs are cool.

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Minnow142.jpg

.....Bill[/img]


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Chanchitos (oblongum included) will eat any fish that they can fit into their mouths, so it's better to err on the large side.

White clouds will get eaten. I had Zoog. "tequila" get eaten as well (adults even!).

I've had better luck with larger BA tetras as well as adult Ameca, Chaplicthys, and Ilyodon goodeids.

Not sure where "oblongum" come from in Uruguay (or Argentina?) but some of the guys on the last trip to Uruguay brought back some of the "authentic" tetras to the various collection spots.

Astyanax are everywhere. As are different kinds of Characidium and Charax tetras.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Rosy barbs should be ok.

Listed tank sizes are the minimum 
Size: 5 inches (14 cm) 
Tank: 30 inches 
Strata: Bottom, middle 
PH: 6.5 to 7.5 
Hardness: Soft to hard, dH range 2-10 
Temperature: 64Â° to 79Â°F (18-26Â°C)

An easy to care for fish the Rosy barb has a lot going for it. Feeding is never a problem as it will eat all flake frozen as well as live food. The tank should be fairly large as this like most barbs is an active swimmer and needs plenty of open spaces. Plant toward the rear and include some floating material if you desire. The Rosy will dig and forage in the gravel, so it should be fairly fine and rounded. A darker color will bring out the Rosy's coloration. Water conditions are not to critical as they will adapt to almost all variations, but they will benefit from aged water and of course the partial water changes we all make (or should be). Temperature is also not a problem as you see from the quick stats the range is large with somewhere in the middle being ideal. They spend most of their time on or near the bottom so make sure its tankmates swim near the middle or top of the aquarium to give the tank a balanced look.

http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/prof ... ile33.html


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I love my six Tiger Barbs in my 75g CA tank.

I wanted something similar but different. Maybe I should stick with the barb family of fish?

The Cichlids will be 1.5" to start and max out at 5" or so. I plan to keep just a breeding pair.

...Bill


----------



## Subic76 (May 26, 2005)

Might try Roselined torpedo barbs.
They are a cool water fish. They get about four inches long. They are very fast, school when startled. They are very hard to catch, can and will jump over nets.
They don't take temps above 85F very well.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ya. I was looking into the Rose lined barb. I like them too but I believe they are very expensive. Like around $20 each.

Odessa barbs are highest on my list for now.

Here's a vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjbQ2eeG ... re=related

....Bill


----------

